# Foster boy Monroe



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah another Hudson  He's handsome...love the red and it looks like Merlin is ok with sharing the couch!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hudson/Monroe is a very handsome redheaded boy. Nice of Merlin to share the couch with him.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

He needs to lose some weight, but don't we all! Plan to to the green bean diet as long as I have him....and will try to pass that along to his new home when he goes.

And Merlin....he's okay with just about everything! He's the most accepting dog I've ever had!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He's gorgeous! He's your foster right? Hope he gets a great forever home soon!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Debles said:


> He's gorgeous! He's your foster right? Hope he gets a great forever home soon!


Yes, he's a foster.  I hope he finds his new home soon too!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is adorable. What a great foster brother Merlin is!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes he is very cute! He'll slim down in no time under your care!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!!*

Hudson/Monroe and Merlin sure look great and comfy together!

Both are Beautiful boys!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Monroe went to his new home this afternoon. He'll be playing with his furry golden sister Nikki and 3 human kids!! I think they will be a wonderful family for him.

Part of me is wondering if I made a mistake letting him go....he was only here 9 days but he's a really sweet, loving boy and I miss him already. I think Merlin misses him too.....he's sleeping in our bedroom right now. Something he never does unless we're in there too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Awww*

Awww-it must be so hard letting them go. You are wonderful for fostering.
If it's not meant to be with the new family Monroe will come back.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Just try to think of the next sweet pup that you and Merlin will get to spoil and help find a new furever family.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad that sweet boy found a wonderful home, you're an Angel for fostering him!


----------

